# Pata desconectada en un TTL



## lu2is (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola que tal, una pregunta...

Alguien sabe que valor lógico recibe una entrada o que pasa si se desconecta la entrada de un circuito TTL.  ? 
Osea que esté desconectada, no a tierra ni a voltaje, completamente desconectada.....
esto causa un problema, o es un 0 , o es un 1 ?

Gracias.
SalU2


----------



## El nombre (Ago 23, 2008)

En TTL se ve como un 1


----------



## tjdor (Ago 23, 2008)

No es cierto que en TTL se vea como 1, una entrada al aire puede tomar ambos valores, 1 o 0 depende de muchas cosas, no sabria decirte de cuales, pero en ocasiones esa patilla actua como antena de radiofrecuencias, y puede tomas ambos valores


----------



## El nombre (Ago 24, 2008)

tjdor dijo:
			
		

> No es cierto que en TTL se vea como 1, una entrada al aire puede tomar ambos valores, 1 o 0 depende de muchas cosas, no sabria decirte de cuales, pero en ocasiones esa patilla actua como antena de radiofrecuencias, y puede tomas ambos valores


Uisss ya tenemos aquí a uno  con un Gran SUSPENSO. Estudia un poco más y luego reeditas el post. Saber cosas básicas es Básico y digno del cero.
Además es muy fácil demostra su estado.


----------



## tjdor (Ago 24, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Uisss ya tenemos aquí a uno  con un Gran SUSPENSO. Estudia un poco más y luego reeditas el post. Saber cosas básicas es Básico y digno del cero.
> Además es muy fácil demostra su estado.



uy que valiente y que inteligente..........

Repito una patilla al aire puede hacer de antena y que el circuito lo interprete como 1 o como 0


----------



## lu2is (Ago 25, 2008)

Gracias por sus comentarios, de todas formas no pienso dejar desconectada una pata que piense usar.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 25, 2008)

tjdor dijo:
			
		

> uy que valiente y que inteligente..........
> 
> Repito una patilla al aire puede hacer de antena y que el circuito lo interprete como 1 o como 0



No confundas TTL con CMOS. Lee un poco por ahí y te documentas. El google te puede ayudar

Y si. Lo soy y algo mas.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 25, 2008)

Es cierto que la mayoria de las veces un circuito TTL toma una entrada abierta como "1" pero esto no se puede afirmar y con solo tocar el integrado con el dedo uno puede hacer que cambie de estado, por lo que siempre es mejor no dejar patas desconectadas en un integrado TTL o CMOS aunque sean compuertas completas, ya que si una entra en oscilacion puede hacer que el consumo de potencia completo del integrado se eleve creando transitorios en los pines de alimentacion que pueden afectar a todo el resto del circuito


----------



## El nombre (Ago 25, 2008)

¿Si tocas es una pata al aire? vamos y vamos. En fin voy a dejar el tema ya que cuesta poco aprender y mucho ser cabezón donde no hay razón. Seguir por ese camino que vais bien o no.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 25, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> ¿Si tocas es una pata al aire?





NO.... Si tocas con el dedo una pata que no tenga conexion electrica a tierra o VCC entonces puedes alterar el estado que tenga esa pata...


----------

